# Hi from Bologna



## JohnD63 (Nov 19, 2009)

I'd just like to say Hi to the forum. I've been coming to Italy for almost 10 yrs and in July this year, i finally moved to Italy and now reside just outside Bologna in a little town called San Giovanni in Persiceto, with my beautiful Italian fiancee Lorena. We have our own company working as artists. Of course I miss the UK but at least its only a couple of hours away by plane 
Anyway, are there any other local English speaking members in this area?

Ciao

John


----------



## Gweb (Jan 11, 2010)

*Saying Hi from Ravenna*

Hi John, 
I have also moved here from England with my Italian Fiancee and now living in Ravenna for the last 3 months.

My Italian is still very rusty and even though i've tried to put off using expat sites in a vain attempt to learn as much Italian as possible, i think i've just crumbled.

How have you found life here since your move?

Gav


----------



## JohnD63 (Nov 19, 2009)

Gweb said:


> Hi John,
> I have also moved here from England with my Italian Fiancee and now living in Ravenna for the last 3 months.
> 
> My Italian is still very rusty and even though i've tried to put off using expat sites in a vain attempt to learn as much Italian as possible, i think i've just crumbled.
> ...


 Hi Gav

Lorena has alot of family here who have made me feel very welcome, so it helps alot. Plus alot of them are into the things that i am interested in. There are things i miss about the UK but i've been back a couple of times in the last 2 months so its not too bad.
We are working out of a studio and the work we're doing is exactly the same as in the UK. I usually have the tv on as i'm working, watching UK tv channels. Some days i'm so absorbed in what i'm doing that it feels as if i'm back in the UK. 
I do need to put more time aside to learn Italian but we are so busy that we get very little free time. I'm looking forward to summer so i can see a bit more of this country.

Do you feel you are settling into life in Italy? It's alot more expensive that what i thought it would be.


----------



## katibabe (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi John, i have lived in Bologna for 2yrs as a nanny my italian not brill as the house i work at is american an italian but go school now my youngest is in school. I love bologna an the food great hope you enjoy it here xx


----------



## JohnD63 (Nov 19, 2009)

katibabe said:


> Hi John, i have lived in Bologna for 2yrs as a nanny my italian not brill as the house i work at is american an italian but go school now my youngest is in school. I love bologna an the food great hope you enjoy it here xx


Thanks Katibabe, yes the food is great. however every now and then i get a craving for Indian food so have the occasional meal in the Mogul restaurant in Bologna. I even went to the new English restaurant there, when i first arrived, for some traditional sunday roast


----------



## ladolcevita78 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi John,

I have been to San Giovanni, what a lovely spot it is. I stayed for 6 months with my cousins who lived in Sala Bolognese, which is not too far. I loved Bologna, its a great city with a whole heap of opportunities!

Take care!



JohnD63 said:


> I'd just like to say Hi to the forum. I've been coming to Italy for almost 10 yrs and in July this year, i finally moved to Italy and now reside just outside Bologna in a little town called San Giovanni in Persiceto, with my beautiful Italian fiancee Lorena. We have our own company working as artists. Of course I miss the UK but at least its only a couple of hours away by plane
> Anyway, are there any other local English speaking members in this area?
> 
> Ciao
> ...


----------



## bfaye02 (Apr 10, 2010)

ohh!! Where is the Mogul restaurant?? I've been in Bologna since Oct '09 with my fiance and our baby. I really do like it there (current visiting in the States) now that I am over the depression of leaving home and the cold weather. I have actually been taking lang. lessons but I find italian very difficult to learn (or maybe I am just to old to learn it). Still it's beautiful!!


----------

